# Poop talk...oh yeah, I'm going there...



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey everyone! As you might know we are now a supporting vendor and one of the main reasons I'm participating in this forum (other than to tell you how amazing our products are and that you should totally buy them) is to pick your brains about sanitation issues related to prepping.

I couldn't find a category that fit, so I'm posting it here. I would appreciate some feedback and insight from all of you.

1. Do you have a plan for personal sanitation/waste management when sh*t hits the fan? Where are you and your family going to go when nature calls in an emergency situation?

2. Where do you think human waste management ranks in prepping? Is it important to you or merely an afterthought?

3. Have you ever used our product or one like ours and do you think it's effective? Why or why not? What can we improve to make it fit your needs better?

Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Two things...

1) When SHTF, I honestly think I'm going to be too busy shoot-move-communicating to sift through my crap and turn it into fertilizer. Yes composting is a GREAT tool to have post SHTF. I would look into it the moment I reached a permanent (restart life) location. 

2) I don't think I would bother grabbing a port-a-shitter to travel with. It would not be small enough to warrant taking up precious space for more valuable preps like food, water, fuel. My truck is already loaded down with gear...even the trailer would be. 

I think focus should shift on a portable additive (like a gel, or woodchips, along that avenue) that could turn waste in to compost. That way once I reached my perm location and I built my outhouse...I could add this to the waste and get my fertilizer from it. 

The question is, does urine make usable compost? If not, you have to seperate the two just to make fertilizer? Hell with that, I would just burn it at that point.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am old enough that I can remember using outhouses. That is my plan once I am settled. Dig a pit and build an outhouse over it.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

As I re-read my post...I realize that it would take an even lower priority than I thought. Here's why. Once I reached my LOL (Live out Life) location, I would need to focus on ensuring the shelter was good, water source was secured and regenerating, food was in order and organized, power systems were up and running (if possible), shower/laundry facilities were ready, avenues of approach were secured, dogs were situated (kennels), suitable location for crop generation was located (or livestock grazing), THEN I could worry about human waste recycling. 

So nothing personal OP, but this is fairly low on the list of shit to worry about after SHTF. But my original thought is legit...if an enzyme existed that I could bring 2-3 gallons of that would aid in fertilizer production, I would consider procuring that for the bug out trailer.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> Hey everyone! As you might know we are now a supporting vendor and one of the main reasons I'm participating in this forum (other than to tell you how amazing our products are and that you should totally buy them) is to pick your brains about sanitation issues related to prepping.
> 
> I couldn't find a category that fit, so I'm posting it here. I would appreciate some feedback and insight from all of you.
> 
> ...


Answers above, good luck.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I am old enough that I can remember using outhouses. That is my plan once I am settled. Dig a pit and build an outhouse over it.


Me too - LOL and believe it or not still a few around here in KY

If I have to keep it indoors I have a home made bucket and lid deal and I have saved every plastic shopping bag from the store for like the 
last 5 years. I'll bundle it up and set it in a hole outside.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Some may not place this very high on the prep list, but as someone who has staddled a slit trench in the Colorado Rockies in below zero weather with a wind blowing I am here to say that dropping a deuce may not always be easily done.
A dry composting toilet may not be a bad thing to have, even during normal times. The wife and I have looked into this in the past.
We are longtime (think decades) subscribers to Backwoods Home Magazine and these are advertised regularly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm with you RPD!

At this point in my life, I would rather fight Chuck Norris and Mike Tyson (in his prime) than squat over a stump in the woods to lay some pipe again. Give me a nice comfy toilet with indoor plumbing, the latest edition of "Cabela's" Magazine or the latest book I'm reading, "Find your Inner Avatar" by Mish, and I'm good to go for my daily constitutional...thank you very much!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I'm with you RPD!
> 
> At this point in my life, I would rather fight Chuck Norris and Mike Tyson (in his prime) than squat over a stump in the woods to lay some pipe again. Give me a nice comfy toilet with indoor plumbing, the latest edition of "Cabela's" Magazine or the latest book I'm reading, "Find your Inner Avatar" by Mish, and I'm good to go for my daily constitutional...thank you very much!


I'm totally 21st Century now. The wife gave me an Andriod Tablet for Christmas. I can sit on the throne and surf the web at the same time, wirelessly thru our Wifi modem.
For a technical dummy like me this is a big deal.
(you never know. I might be there right now)


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Were on a septic tank that has a giant leech bed which was replaced a few years ago.The old one was shot so we had a double tank installed with a switchover valve.Takes about three years to fill a side which is long enough for the other side to have decomposed and leeched out,basically,it should (if working properly) never get full to the point we couldn't use it (both sides full).We have a running stream on our property and I have two rain collection setups.I will haul water or even melt snow to keep a working throne going.However,for on the go,camping or bugging,I do have the old trusty seat that snaps on the top of a 5 gallon bucket.

My wife takes worn out cotton clothes and cuts them into strips and stores them away because it doesn't matter how much tp you stock in your preps,1-your not gonna be able to take it all with you if bugging out or 2-sooner or later,you're gonna run out anyway.The butt rags  can be washed,sterilized and reused (gross sounding,but in tough enough times that will be petty).She also bags and saves all dryer lint for fire starter.It's amazing the material waste items that can be used or put towards prepping.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

10-4 RPD...Too much information yet hilarious all at the same time!
The best science fiction writers of the past couldn't have imagined a bunch of people communicating through the airwaves on small multicolored hand held devices while punishing the porcelain! Plus the fact that in my bathroom area there is an AR15 within arms reach. Is this a great country or what!


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Two things...
> 
> 1) When SHTF, I honestly think I'm going to be too busy shoot-move-communicating to sift through my crap and turn it into fertilizer. Yes composting is a GREAT tool to have post SHTF. I would look into it the moment I reached a permanent (restart life) location.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! Our port-a-shitter is only 7lbs and folds up to about air plane carry on size (or a huge brief case if you will), so it's highly portable and won't take up much space at all. It can also come in a complete system with a privacy/shower shelter, waste kits and back pack to carry everything in.

I know there are composting toilets, but ours isn't one of them. Our proprietary poo powder is made up of a NASA developed gelling agent, a deodorizer and a decay catalyst, but it doesn't turn the poop into compost. You have to dispose of the used kits in regular trash (or burn them I guess).

I don't think it's a product for long term use once you have set up a home stead, it's mainly for emergency situations, short term use when plumbing is not available, for use in emergency backpacks or 72-hour kits, etc.

Also, since you are or have been active service (judging from your picture), you might know that our toilet systems have been used frequently by different military branches and have been used on bases in Afghanistan and Iraq, as well as in tanks and helicopters.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> Were on a septic tank that has a giant leech bed which was replaced a few years ago.The old one was shot so we had a double tank installed with a switchover valve.Takes about three years to fill a side which is long enough for the other side to have decomposed and leeched out,basically,it should (if working properly) never get full to the point we couldn't use it (both sides full).We have a running stream on our property and I have two rain collection setups.I will haul water or even melt snow to keep a working throne going.However,for on the go,camping or bugging,I do have the old trusty seat that snaps on the top of a 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> My wife takes worn out cotton clothes and cuts them into strips and stores them away because it doesn't matter how much tp you stock in your preps,1-your not gonna be able to take it all with you if bugging out or 2-sooner or later,you're gonna run out anyway.The butt rags  can be washed,sterilized and reused (gross sounding,but in tough enough times that will be petty).She also bags and saves all dryer lint for fire starter.It's amazing the material waste items that can be used or put towards prepping.


What do you use in the 5-gallon bucket? Our waste kits can be used with our portable toilet as well as any other system/bucket/etc. and I was just wondering if line the bucket with anything or not.

The butt rags are no different than cloth diapers. Personally I never used them, but you're right, no matter how much TP you stock, you will run out and then it's great to have a re-usable option.

And dryer lint?? Brilliant! Does belly button lint work as well? ;-)


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Some may not place this very high on the prep list, but as someone who has staddled a slit trench in the Colorado Rockies in below zero weather with a wind blowing I am here to say that dropping a deuce may not always be easily done.
> A dry composting toilet may not be a bad thing to have, even during normal times. The wife and I have looked into this in the past.
> We are longtime (think decades) subscribers to Backwoods Home Magazine and these are advertised regularly.


How do the composting toilets work? Ours is not a composting toilet, so I'm interested how they are different.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Me too - LOL and believe it or not still a few around here in KY
> 
> If I have to keep it indoors I have a home made bucket and lid deal and I have saved every plastic shopping bag from the store for like the
> last 5 years. I'll bundle it up and set it in a hole outside.


How are you going to deal with the smell indoors? Basically our systems has a plastic bag (like your grocery bags) but is filled with "poo powder" that gels and deodorizes the waste. It doesn't take away all the odor, but a lot of it.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Answers above, good luck.


Thanks for the response, sounds like you already have a great setup where you are! What is your plan in case you have to leave your retreat? And yes, our products work extremely well for camping and tailgating  Bye bye endless porta potty line!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Cleanwaste said:


> What do you use in the 5-gallon bucket? Our waste kits can be used with our portable toilet as well as any other system/bucket/etc. and I was just wondering if line the bucket with anything or not.
> 
> The butt rags are no different than cloth diapers. Personally I never used them, but you're right, no matter how much TP you stock, you will run out and then it's great to have a re-usable option.
> 
> And dryer lint?? Brilliant! Does belly button lint work as well? ;-)


 Well,for camping we just use small kitchen bags for a liner,but for a tshtf and when the bags run out,will probably just keep some creek water in it so it could be dumped easily,never really thought that far ahead though.

And heck yea belly button lint works,add a little vaseline and that shit will burn for 10 minutes,plus I produce wayyy more belly button lint than the dryer ever could.But the big question is-why doesn't the color of my belly button lint ever match the color of the shirt i'm wearing?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We use the Thetford Curve Portable Toilet 550E Electric for camping. It would be used as a short term fix when the SHTF. But for long term an outhouse.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> But the big question is-why doesn't the color of my belly button lint ever match the color of the shirt i'm wearing?


That will remain one of the unsolved mysteries of the universe!


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> We use the Thetford Curve Portable Toilet 550E Electric for camping. It would be used as a short term fix when the SHTF. But for long term an outhouse.


I looked up your toilet and it has excellent reviews. Here are some issues I see with the Thetford, please let me know if these things have caused you problems:

1. looks like it's very heavy and has an awkward shape for transporting (not really a portable option to grab and go, when disaster strikes).
2. needs fresh water to work. In an emergency situation, will you want to use your precious water supply to flush the toilet?

This is one of the most "regular toilet looking" potties I've come across and it seems to be of great quality (according to the reviews). However, I'm wondering how effective you think this toilet would really be in an emergency situation?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cleanwaste said:


> Thanks for the response, sounds like you already have a great setup where you are! What is your plan in case you have to leave your retreat? And yes, our products work extremely well for camping and tailgating  Bye bye endless porta potty line!


My plan in case I have to leave the result of our life's work and savings which we lovingly call Slippy Lodge at the Southeastern US Alamo? Great question and since I love having multiple plans; redundancy is my middle name; I'm a "two is one and one is none" kinda guy; I've got back ups on back ups; systems upon systems.

But since you asked, if it comes down to it and I am being over run and taken over, here is my plan;

Blow the Mother-F----r up and take as many of them with me.

That's my plan.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Cleanwaste said:


> I looked up your toilet and it has excellent reviews. Here are some issues I see with the Thetford, please let me know if these things have caused you problems:
> 
> 1. looks like it's very heavy and has an awkward shape for transporting (not really a portable option to grab and go, when disaster strikes).
> 2. needs fresh water to work. In an emergency situation, will you want to use your precious water supply to flush the toilet?
> ...


1.	
a. Empty not that heavy,
b. The awkward shape is why I chose it. It's built for man parts if you know what I mean.

2.	Where we live water isn't that much of an issue.

In a bugout situation I still would make and use an outhouse. The Portable Toilet would work fine to keep in a cabin or a tent so you would not have to go out during the night. But it wasn't designed for long term use.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

priorities, its overlooked, a lot...

I don't know your product, but a chemical idea maybe worth investing time in, but one part smell removal, on part neutralizing urine, and one part accelerated brake down of solid waste, to add to the challenge a little bit goes along way (even if able to be diluted in water, of any quality..)

outside that, bols would have a basic septic system

maybe something light for bobs to get to the location, I don't know your options there (post pics)

and if your in this industry a female version.. (there are a lot of funnels out there, maybe something unique and allows a woman to still feel like a woman...

but I feel your target market is bug out bags and inch bags... so if you want the cool/priority factor, something super light, takes minimal room, bacteria resistant, and feels like your taking a dump at home...

those will have me sold


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

seen one of your pictures (I missed pg2) but please post more, of the actual unit, the military use (or look of use) doesn't inspire confidence (we all here stories of how grate standard issue equipment is  )


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My plan in case I have to leave the result of our life's work and savings which we lovingly call Slippy Lodge at the Southeastern US Alamo? Great question and since I love having multiple plans; redundancy is my middle name; I'm a "two is one and one is none" kinda guy; I've got back ups on back ups; systems upon systems.
> 
> But since you asked, if it comes down to it and I am being over run and taken over, here is my plan;
> 
> ...


Bahahaha, great plan. But after you blow everything up, you'll still have to poop. Then what? ;-)


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> seen one of your pictures (I missed pg2) but please post more, of the actual unit, the military use (or look of use) doesn't inspire confidence (we all here stories of how grate standard issue equipment is  )


didn't want to flood this thread with ad pictures, but here are two of our complete toilet system (set up and also packed up in our backpack). Of course we sell each component (toilet, privacy/shower tent, toilet kits, back pack separately as well):















The military used to be our biggest customer, until (like I mentioned in another thread) a competitor ripped off our products, made a cheaper but lower quality system and got most of our military business. So, yeah, unfortunately I have to agree that the products currently in use don't necessarily inspire confidence in me either. However, I can tell you that our products are all great quality and (except for one) exclusively made in the US and shipped from our Montana warehouse.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Tennessee said:


> 1.
> a. Empty not that heavy,
> 
> *How heavy is it? Ours is 7lbs and folds down to brief case size.*
> ...


*Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated.*


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> priorities, its overlooked, a lot...
> 
> I don't know your product, but a chemical idea maybe worth investing time in, but one part smell removal, on part neutralizing urine, and one part accelerated brake down of solid waste, to add to the challenge a little bit goes along way (even if able to be diluted in water, of any quality..)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

As an Eagle scout who loves rope and views this is my take on a proper post SHTF pooper..... love me or hate me.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A composting toilet takes heat, water and peat moss to work. It takes about 14 to 30 days for the stuff in the bag to be buriable. 
If you run waste through an auger you can use it to grow mushrooms (which removes the toxins from the waste) or use it in a worm farm and the residue (waste from the worms) is the best fertilizer there is. Keeping the "stuff" aerated and vented goes a long ways to killing the odors.

I don't want to add chemicals that may be harmful to a potential source of nutrients for worms or the back 40.

What is in the chemical packet for Clean Waste system? I don't need the patent description just whether or not it is hazardous to a garden or septic system.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Allright Mr Cleanwaste guy,

Our King Arthur, PaulS is back. You better have your "A" game on, PaulS don't fool around!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Crap, literally I put about 10 minutes into posting a reply and when I hit "post" I was logged off.

This is happening a lot and if you are an administrator your log in parameters are way too strict, crap

And I had a lot to say about crap but now I don't give a .... damn


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Allright Mr Cleanwaste guy,
> 
> Our King Arthur, PaulS is back. You better have your "A" game on, PaulS don't fool around!


Even Chuck Norris is scared of PaulS


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> Even Chuck Norris is scared of PaulS


Yessir!

Give me PaulS, Montana Rancher and MeanGreen and they'll take over most small countries!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Crap, literally I put about 10 minutes into posting a reply and when I hit "post" I was logged off.
> 
> This is happening a lot and if you are an administrator your log in parameters are way too strict, crap
> 
> And I had a lot to say about crap but now I don't give a .... damn


Mr Montana Rancher,

At least you got to say CRAP three times!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Slippy,
If you have a fit 30 year old male to trade I will give you PaulS in trade as long as I get to keep the memories and knowledge.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Slippy,
> If you have a fit 30 year old male to trade I will give you PaulS in trade as long as I get to keep the memories and knowledge.


???

This is a family friendly site! We are not into all that weird stuff! :lol:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Inor said:


> ???
> 
> This is a family friendly site! We are not into all that weird stuff! :lol:


Speak for yourself! Being 30 again would be questionable though... Nobody would accept the experiences because they would add up to more years than I was old.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

PaulS said:


> A composting toilet takes heat, water and peat moss to work. It takes about 14 to 30 days for the stuff in the bag to be buriable.
> If you run waste through an auger you can use it to grow mushrooms (which removes the toxins from the waste) or use it in a worm farm and the residue (waste from the worms) is the best fertilizer there is. Keeping the "stuff" aerated and vented goes a long ways to killing the odors.
> 
> I don't want to add chemicals that may be harmful to a potential source of nutrients for worms or the back 40.
> ...


Hi Paul,

thanks for explaining composting toilets to me  We actually had a compost pile growing up (not because we're preppers, but just because that's what we did where I grew up). I think the composting toilets are great for a longer term solution (since it takes a while to compost the waste). Our dry toilet system is mostly for situations in which you need something highly portable that works without water.

Anyway, I'd be happy to email you the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet) for our poo powder. It is regulated non-hazardous and consists of three main ingredients (a gelling agent, a deodorizer and a decay catalyst). The gelling agent (also called super absorbent) was developed by NASA and is public property. It's the kind of stuff you'd also find in baby diapers. The deodorizer is a naturally occurring mineral and the decay catalyst is a natural substance as well. I would not hesitate to have the latter two substances near animals, people or my drinking water. The NASA developed super absorbent however, could wreak havoc on your sewer or plumbing system, because it's activated by moisture and is a gelling agent...so yeah, you'd end up with a bunch of sludge. Because of this I would not use waste treated with our poo powder in a garden as compost, or have it enter my septic system. It's really made to be disposed of in regular trash (or incinerated if you want to) but it certainly doesn't turn into compost.

Let me know if you'd like the MSDS or if you have any other questions!


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Paul looks like a nice guy...if you're as scary as all your peeps say, your profile pic sure is misleading...though thanks to Mish I can't picture you without a princess crown and pirate patch anymore ;-)


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Crap, literally I put about 10 minutes into posting a reply and when I hit "post" I was logged off.
> 
> This is happening a lot and if you are an administrator your log in parameters are way too strict, crap
> 
> And I had a lot to say about crap but now I don't give a .... damn


Hi Montana Rancher, where in Western Montana do you live? I used to live in Florence (Bitterroot county) and Missoula and now work for Cleanwaste in Belgrade (SW MT right by Bozeman).

Please re-consider giving a damn, because I totally want to hear all the crap you didn't get to talk about yet...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Cleanwaste,
My questions were answered when you said the waste from your potties doesn't become compost. Human waste is not something that is considered good compost even when properly cured but it can be converted to good compost with the use of mushrooms and / or worms. They remove the toxins that are concentrated in our waste and thus make materials that can be used in our gardens. On the other hand raw compost from human waste can be used for the production of fuel crops like Jerusalem artichokes without any danger. You can't use the artichokes for food but in alcohol production the artichoke is left in the ground for the next years growth of the stalks which are harvested before flowering occurs. In this way I can get two harvests of the same crop every year and production increases each year dur to the splitting of the root products which expands the area or concentration of growth.

Wasting any resource is counter productive to prepping in my mind so either a composting waste system or bio-treatment system is a better alternative for me. Granted I don't live in an apartment in the city and your system might be a good idea in that type of situation. (could the waste be burned in a stove to provide heat?)


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

There has to be a way to make poo bombs for defense.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Paper bag, poop in it, place on porch of enemy. Light on fire, Ring Bell. No Ordinance needed.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I was thinking of a longer range poo bomb.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What about a spud gun conversion to pooh bomb launcher?


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Cleanwaste,
> My questions were answered when you said the waste from your potties doesn't become compost. Human waste is not something that is considered good compost even when properly cured but it can be converted to good compost with the use of mushrooms and / or worms. They remove the toxins that are concentrated in our waste and thus make materials that can be used in our gardens. On the other hand raw compost from human waste can be used for the production of fuel crops like Jerusalem artichokes without any danger. You can't use the artichokes for food but in alcohol production the artichoke is left in the ground for the next years growth of the stalks which are harvested before flowering occurs. In this way I can get two harvests of the same crop every year and production increases each year dur to the splitting of the root products which expands the area or concentration of growth.
> 
> Wasting any resource is counter productive to prepping in my mind so either a composting waste system or bio-treatment system is a better alternative for me. Granted I don't live in an apartment in the city and your system might be a good idea in that type of situation. (could the waste be burned in a stove to provide heat?)


Paul, I see what you're saying. And no, I wouldn't burn the poop bags in a stove for heat. The military has been burning trash (including our waste kits I would assume) in open burning pits instead of incinerators and many vets have come home with respiratory issues because of it. Even though they burn worse stuff than our plastic bags full of sh*t, I'd say it's not great to breathe in plastic fumes, so I personally wouldn't burn the bags in a stove at home.


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

This topic just keeps on giving...love it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It has been a very honest and informative discussion. I can see a place for your product and other places where it would serve little purpose.

Maybe you could get with your techs to see if you could produce a boi-system for long term, in place, use.????


----------



## Cleanwaste (Jan 21, 2014)

PaulS said:


> It has been a very honest and informative discussion. I can see a place for your product and other places where it would serve little purpose.
> 
> Maybe you could get with your techs to see if you could produce a boi-system for long term, in place, use.????


I would love to do that, Paul. At this point I'm mostly trying to gather information on how our product can be used by preppers and what needs to be changed/what new products could be developed, etc., so I very much appreciate your honest feedback. Thanks!


----------

